# Intermittent Wifi



## Rhisiart (Sep 28, 2014)

I can connect to my router using the laptop via wi-fi, but when I close the laptop the connection drops. When I log back into the laptop I have to manually connect back to the wi-fi.

I can't work out why this is happening and would appreciate any advice.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 28, 2014)

Two things I would do:

1) Go into your list of "remembered" networks and remove that network from the list. Then re-join and try it out again. That will more than likely work. 

IF NOT...

2) Run Disk Utility to have it repair permissions on your boot drive and give it another try.


----------



## Rhisiart (Sep 30, 2014)

Thank you Scott. Option One sorted out the problem.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 19, 2014)

I would like to pass an easy work around that will help 10.6, 10.7, 10.8. 10.9 & now 10.10  Just go into your System Preferences->Network pane and at top of the pane is 'Location'. Use the toggle bar to select to make a custom named Location or Edit to make a customer named Location.   Just remember to 'Apply' and save your new Location. This will help mitigate any future wireless in OS X.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you Satcomer. I have done this. Cheers Rhisiart


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2014)

Rhisiart said:


> Thank you Satcomer. I have done this. Cheers Rhisiart



Also be wary that some Retna Mac's have reported that with 10.10.0 that you have to use channels below channel 129 on non-Apple routers to work without drops. Hopefully this will get fixed soon.

Plus go into System Preferences->Network pane, Aiport card, Avanced and turn IPv6 to local-link only helps too.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 22, 2014)

I also came across the blog post MacMachines: Mac Slow after Yosemtie Update and other forum members report step 6 in that blog helps also.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks Satcomer - this is a very useful resource.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 26, 2014)

Rhisiart said:


> Thanks Satcomer - this is a very useful resource.



I found out a trick to get back slow data wireless and Time Machine madness. It's controlled by the discoveryd daemon . You have to restart that daemon while wireless is turn off. Then turn wireless back on. 

This might help so try it with Activity Viewer if you dare.


----------

